# Are delivery companies like UE and DD monitoring us from our phones?



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

The other day I had an alcohol run for some lady. When I got to her house she showed me an expired license. I then asked for a passport but it had her maiden name on it. For some reason the app wouldn't take the name and number. After trying for about 5 minutes I get a call out of the blue from DD. They asked me a few questions and approved the delivery from their side. The rep seemed to know what I was doing and told me to go ahead and press delivered. Now I never called DD so they must be monitoring these transactions from their side. I'm wondering if they're using our phone cameras to spy on us to watch to see what we are doing.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

You have to take a picture of their ID to deliver? That seems a bit over the top. Seems like visual checking of the ID should be sufficient and will help prevent identity theft compared to storing the ID pics of 150 million people on soon-to-be-hacked DoorDash servers.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Of course they are.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> You have to take a picture of their ID to deliver? That seems a bit over the top. Seems like visual checking of the ID should be sufficient and will help prevent identity theft compared to storing the ID pics of 150 million people on soon-to-be-hacked DoorDash servers.


DD probably covering their asses, ensuring they are compliant with liquor laws.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Read that long agreement u signed.
They track you and listen-in 👂 when you’re on the app at their discretion.
Probably heard u badgering & antagonizing their paying client


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Let's hope they're not Chinese Spies


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

LazyBumBunny said:


> Let's hope they're not Chinese Spies


Worse, App Spies.
Soon you'll be microchipped

some companies have forced workers to get microchips implanted in their fingers

https://www.popularmechanics.com/te...il&date=070320&utm_campaign=nl20765808&src=nl


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

"Microchipping has been brought up in many conversations as companies across the country are exploring cost-effective ways to increase workplace efficiency. While these miniature devices are on the rise, so are the calls of workers to have their privacy protected."


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

If DD is listening in on me, they know what a steaming pile of shit they are on a constant basis lol They've also been called every name in the book. 2 buck Tony knows lol


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Could be as simple as the customer contacted DD support and THEN DD support contacted you.

Not everything has to be a conspiracy.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Probably triggered a phone call by being at the drop location too long.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The AI knows everything!



Trafficat said:


> You have to take a picture of their ID to deliver? That seems a bit over the top. Seems like visual checking of the ID should be sufficient and will help prevent identity theft compared to storing the ID pics of 150 million people on soon-to-be-hacked DoorDash servers.


All ID must be scanned, every time I get an alcohol delivery = decline. Who wants a piece of that liability for $7?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> You have to take a picture of their ID to deliver? That seems a bit over the top. Seems like visual checking of the ID should be sufficient and will help prevent identity theft compared to storing the ID pics of 150 million people on soon-to-be-hacked DoorDash servers.


They already have photos of our IDs as drivers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> The other day I had an alcohol run for some lady. When I got to her house she showed me an expired license. I then asked for a passport but it had her maiden name on it. For some reason the app wouldn't take the name and number. After trying for about 5 minutes I get a call out of the blue from DD. They asked me a few questions and approved the delivery from their side. The rep seemed to know what I was doing and told me to go ahead and press delivered. Now I never called DD so they must be monitoring these transactions from their side. I'm wondering if they're using our phone cameras to spy on us to watch to see what we are doing.


EVERY SINGLE MOVE !


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> The other day I had an alcohol run for some lady. When I got to her house she showed me an expired license. I then asked for a passport but it had her maiden name on it. For some reason the app wouldn't take the name and number. After trying for about 5 minutes I get a call out of the blue from DD. They asked me a few questions and approved the delivery from their side. The rep seemed to know what I was doing and told me to go ahead and press delivered. Now I never called DD so they must be monitoring these transactions from their side. I'm wondering if they're using our phone cameras to spy on us to watch to see what we are doing.


Yeaa.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

REX HAVOC said:


> The other day I had an alcohol run for some lady. When I got to her house she showed me an expired license. I then asked for a passport but it had her maiden name on it. For some reason the app wouldn't take the name and number. After trying for about 5 minutes I get a call out of the blue from DD. They asked me a few questions and approved the delivery from their side. The rep seemed to know what I was doing and told me to go ahead and press delivered. Now I never called DD so they must be monitoring these transactions from their side. I'm wondering if they're using our phone cameras to spy on us to watch to see what we are doing.


Yes and no.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

what was wrong with the expired license. Still proved aged, address and name. Just can't actually drive with it. Not clear what the issue was/is? Somebody ask me for my passport GTFOH.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I don't know but the app won't take it. Maybe those are the Alcohol and Beverage laws in the state


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Rideshare was doing that. And I got a nice settlement ..the lawsuit said this.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

SHalester said:


> what was wrong with the expired license. Still proved aged, address and name. Just can't actually drive with it. Not clear what the issue was/is? Somebody ask me for my passport GTFOH.


Perfect response in that case. Driver gets paid, including tip, and you don't get your order.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

did you ever actually read the TOS (Terms of service)? it's actually pretty frightning


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

REX HAVOC said:


> Are delivery companies like UE and DD monitoring us from our phones?


Do one legged ducks swim in circles?


----------

